# Bersa .380



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you guys think about these? I've never shot one, but have held one and they feel good in the hand. Have seen absolutely nothing but great reviews on them on other gun sites. Similar style to the Walther PK380, since walther actually had a part of Bersa making them. And for being in the $300 range, I'm extremely tempted to pick one up for a car and possible carry gun.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For the price and your application Id go with a CZ-82. Double stack, SA/DA, polygonal rifling, proven design and can be had for less then the Bersa.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Bersa is a simple blow-back design whereas most other small 380s of late design are a locked breech design. It is an ok pistol for the price point, but I personally would opt for something else (like a 9mm LC9, etc.).


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't dealt with any BERSA products in a few years. What I remember from back when was that BERSA was a lower end company, I'm talking early 1990's. So they may have changed for the better; I just know thats usually not the case. I can say that I personally wouldn't carry or depend on one as a primary or secondary defense weapon.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a bersa thunder 380 that bought for the wife it is a good shooting gun an pretty accurate an fun to shoot but I personally wouldn't carry anything less than a 9mm preferably a .40!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

T-REX said:


> I have a bersa thunder 380 that bought for the wife it is a good shooting gun an pretty accurate an fun to shoot but I personally wouldn't carry anything less than a 9mm preferably a .40!


Yeah, I'm still leaning towards a 40..  Just saw these at academy today and figured I'd ask about them. Hell, the ammo for the 40 is less expensive as well


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a Bersa I carried for years, double stack version. It was very accurate, easy to break down and clean. Well made for the money.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

The Thunder .380 is my everyday carry.Great Gun !!Accurate and well made,not the Bersa of old.........

Robin


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is extremely accurate. I have shot metallic silhouette with it and it performs well out to 75m, falling off at 100m only because the front sight covers the target. It groups about an inch at 10m. And it has never jammed on me.

Joraca


----------

